# SP2 Survey



## DavidJ14 (Dec 26, 2004)

LOL i hate sp2 so much i removed it burn it


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

Smooth sailing so far. Clean livin' I guess.


----------



## nooter (Aug 27, 2004)

I have had no problems.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

From a recent newsletter:

"When Windows XP SP2 was released last August, a lot of respected tech gurus [and some not-so-respected tech guru wannabees like myself] strongly recommended NOT upgrading for a while. In fact, I wrote a Tourbus post last August showing you how to download and install a free Windows XP SP2 blocker program to prevent Microsoft from automatically installing SP onto your computer.

Well, that blocker expires on Tuesday, April 12th. After that date, you're getting Service Pack 2 whether you like it or not. If you have Windows Update set to automatically check for and install any critical updates, Microsoft will automatically install XP SP2 onto your computer sometime after April 12th. And even if you don't use Windows Update's auto 'call home and download' feature, after April 12th Windows Update will stop working until you download XP SP2. [Updates will still be available, but Microsoft won't let you get them until you first download and install Service Pack 2.] April 12th is pretty much the drop-dead date for Windows XP Service Pack 2 deployment.

And, honestly, that's not a bad thing. While I've yet to upgrade my desktop, my laptop has been running Windows XP SP2 since November with nary a problem. And I'm not alone. Millions of people have safely made the jump to SP2. And XP SP2's built-in security features are so beneficial that there's honestly no legitimate reason for you NOT to upgrade to Service Pack 2.

Reread that last sentence: There's honestly no legitimate reason for you NOT to upgrade to Service Pack 2. Your XP computer NEEDS this upgrade. The real question is whether you want Microsoft to install it for you or if you want to install it yourself. Well, the next six words are the most important six words in this entire post:

***YOU WANT TO INSTALL IT YOURSELF!***"

How to safely upgrade to SP2


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

:up: no problems here. came preinstalled on a new computer.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I updated to SP2 on my mother's laptop.
It broke Interner Explorer lol!
Good excuse to instal FireFox 

Nothing else was affected, so all's well that ends well


----------



## past tense (Apr 25, 2004)

no trouble for me


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

I hear a lot of people get problems with intalling SP2 - but what if you did a clean install and the first thing you did was install SP2? That is what I have done. Well... I got WinXP Home Sp1.a preinstalled, got most of my basic programs installed before having my broadband connection installed, then installed Sp2 ASAP. And no problems.

As I see it, if there isn't anything there for it to mess up (as in a clean install) then how can it have ill effects? Maybe I am making things seem too basic, but anyway.

Late,


----------



## alex_holker (Sep 28, 2003)

As I have said in similar threads before, it provided no benefits I didn't already have from 3rd party software, didn't fix the problem I installed it to fix, and caused its own annoyances.

Alex


----------



## marioh (Jul 24, 2001)

I haven't had any issues with it on my personal PC's.
We haven't rolled it out yet here at work. It breaks/reduces functionality of a few of our in-house software applications and some of our software products.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

They are not going to be able to restrict updates to people without SP2 or they will get a firestorm of protest -- the result will likely make the internet a less safe place with all those unpatched systems.

Moreover there is currently a workaround to Windows Update -- the Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer.

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/tools/mbsahome.mspx

Get the 1.2.1 version now, before they go to the 2.0 version which WILL use Windows Update.

MBSA provides direct links to Technet articles and downloads specific to your XP configuration.

For what it's worth I have installed SP2 on two systems. On one (Dell laptop) I encountered a serious issue which was not yet covered by Dell. It was correctable. On the desktop, it broke one application, an older version of PowerDVD.

Other than that I have had no problems and rather like it. Eventually you WILL need it for one reason or another.


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

It didn't cause me any problems, but I didn't really benefit from it either, I don't use IE, I use a third-party firewall etc.

On the otherhand, for the typical man on the street, who uses explorer without much knowledge of security its definitely a good thing.

Plus the new winsock and explorer rereg fixes are pretty sweet


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

:up: There was nowhere to vote "Yes" so I had no choice but to vote "No" when in reality I like SP2 a lot better . Have had no problems so far. "Yes" would have been my answer.

Jillian


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

SP2 solved a lot of problems for me - no downside yet...


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Hasn't caused any noticealbe bad.... or good.....

Alan


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I upgraded to it as soon as I got this computer fixed(was down from last March to this January 6th) by reccomendation of my father, who is the one who taught me much of what I know. I trust him. From the start, I have had no problems. Neither has he. I don't remember my older sister having any when she installed it either. I really didn't notice any changes at all, aside the fact that between the time this broke down and when I fixed it I was using a 98 computer, and that i've made many hacks of windows since getting it up.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

Odd but true, after installing sp2 the Microsoft wireless adapter is no longer supported. Microsft made the os and microsoft made the adapter anyone want to explain why they won't play nice?


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

I installed when i reformatted. No problems.


----------



## poochee (Aug 21, 2004)

No problem here.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Here's my SP2 experience....

I ordered a disk from MS last August and finally installed SP2 last night!

*Dell Dimension 4400
768 MB system RAM 
IE6/Firefox 1.0
DSL 1320/383 
Windows XP 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2*

**I held out this long because of so many users posting in various Forums about problems they had after their install of SP2.

*Before SP2 install, prepare your system:*
I did AV scans, Spybot, Ad-aware, have SpywareBlaster/Guard on board and
went through PCPitstop (link below), CCleaner, X-clean, set a new System Restore Point, checked Windows Update (no Updates for me before the SP2 install but, see below) etc. etc....
I figured now was as good a time as any, so went ahead with the install.

*Install time (from disk): 27 minutes
Free Space used for SP2: 2.5GB (seems like a lot?)
Windows Update: (after the install had
5 Critical Updates and
2 Optional Updates
which I downloaded and installed)*

But, I did notice a couple of things:

*After installing SP2:*
1) after the SP2 install I noticed that my Windows Media Player 10 Desktop Shortcut Icon had disappeared.
Is this normal after the SP2 install?
I reinstalled WMP 10 and all is well.

2) My 800x600 resolution, *16 bits/pixel* which was AFTER the SP2 install and WAS 800x600 resolution, *32 bits/pixel* BEFORE (SP1) I installed SP2.
Any reason it went from 32 bits to 16 bits?
I've since changed it back to 32 bits.

3) I've since found out it is normal after installing SP2 and going to Windows Update to find (more or less) 5 Critical and 2 Optional Updates to install?

So, from one who held out for the longest time for fear of negative repercussions from an SP2 install....

*my advice before and after installing SP2:*
1) clean your computer with your AV, Spybot, Ad-aware, etc.

2) take your computer through the...*PC Pitstop*...diagnostics.

3) after you install SP2...*go immediately to your Windows Update and download those Critical Updates required for SP2.*

*NOTE: the SP2 install has NOT presented any problems with any of my programs, browsers (IE/Firefox), or internet capability that I can detect so far = a very pleasant surprise.*

Telstar


----------



## Ciberblade (Sep 22, 2003)

I waited a respectable amount of time...then put SP2 on my Vaio laptop:

I lost sound...there was a fix for that
I lost video resolution...there was a fix for that (that didn't work all the way)
I lost the Java development capabilities
I could no longer burn CD's
I could connect via my wireless network..but could not transfer files
After a week, and two installs of SP2 (thinking I might have messed up the first) recovered my system using the factory disks...no problems 

SP2 and I are not friends


----------



## rbltech (Feb 3, 2005)

i use cable internet and after installing sp2 i thought i had dial up agaiin, my computer came to a screeching hault. No SP2 for me!


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

rbltech said:


> i use cable internet and after installing sp2 i thought i had dial up agaiin, my computer came to a screeching hault. No SP2 for me!


Yep, it was posts like yours' in TSG and other Forums that kept me from installing SP2 until taking a chance yesterday. 
I sure didn't want to "open a can or worms" when my computer was already secure and working fine.
That's why I kept my fingers and toes crossed during my install.

One thing I want to reiterate though, and I didn't remember seeing it mentioned in any of the "how to's" about installing SP2 is regarding the (Critical) Windows Updates that I found after the SP2 install.
Just how "critical" could they be to a successful SP2 install?
Does everyone know to go to their Windows Update after installing SP2....I wouldn't think so.

Just a thought.

Telstar


----------

